# Fuse Panel Layout???



## marktci1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I would be most grateful if someone could help....

I have just purchased a Japanese 2001 X-trail and all the fuse layout descriptions are in Japanese. Could anybody tell me which fuse is the car stereo fuse or even better send me a jpg of the fuse panel in english???

My red stereo wire seems to have shorted and I am dying to get a new stereo working?

Many thanks in advance.

Regards,

Mark


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Mark,

(I got your pm)

Where are you from?

Looking into it right now... not sure what X-trail version you have and if the wiring I have corresponds to yours but here is what I have:



Now you mention a RED wire ???
The only red wire (with blue stripe) is used for illumination of head unit (you may want to check this voltage with and without lights to confirm)

The main power wire direct from battery is yellow with green stripe.
Power wire from the accessory switch is gray with blue stripe.

thats all I got for the moment... does it look like what you have?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Mark,

I believe you have a Series I (MKI) xtrail, which is like mine, being a 2001 model it must be one of the first released xtrails.

Here is my fuse cover



The wiring is completely different between MKI and MKII, so what could be a red wire for the stereo in your model, it could mean something else in MKII.

Hope this helps


----------



## marktci1 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Many Thanks.*

Hi, 

Perfect. Many thanks for your help. That should sort me out.

I am based in the Turks and Caicos Islands, next to Bahamas and imported the car from Japan.

Your are correct about the wires although in my stereo there are the cable blocks added that transfers the wire to a red cable. So I was incorrect in saying red. Your diagram cleared that one up for me!

Many thanks indeed for your help!

Best regards,

Mark




ValBoo said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> (I got your pm)
> 
> ...


----------



## marktci1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi Jalal,

Many thanks for your help. That is perfect. I had trawled the internet for this thinking that the information must be somewhere....

Thank you for taking the time to help me out.

Best regards,

Mark


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

WHAT? Is that it? Now that you have the info you're going to leave? 
You should stick around... we do not have many members from Turks & Caicos...

Why don't you post some pictures of your X-Trail in the sun :thumbup:


----------



## PPX (Feb 22, 2017)

hey U,I have just purchased a Japanese 2010 X-trail and I need some help with the fuse boxe. someone can repost the pictures? mb they can help me to. I have some problems with the e-mirror.


----------

